# Island community project



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

There is a project in motion to squat a group of islands off the coast of Croatia in the Mediterranean, to create a self sufficient free for all place to live

All are welcome for details


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 27, 2017)

sounds awesome! is there some sort of info web page or something like that you can poste? I would really like to keep up on it in hopes of checking it out one day...


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

no web page yet, we probably will create one if targets are met and dedication is there


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 27, 2017)

I totally found the other post here and got the info I was looking for. thanx anyhow. this is a totally bad ass plan and I would be down as fuck but my passport is being held for reasons out of my control right now...  maybe one day I can pay that shit off and make it that way.


----------



## JohnMorningstar (Nov 27, 2017)

This is quite exciting to think about.


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

this project is taking off , we have allies all over Europe, Croatia and more willing to make this happen, at this rate I will have to buy more boats, I will already have to organise importing everyone... this is amazing


----------



## JohnMorningstar (Nov 27, 2017)

I've got to import myself lol. 
You're in England?


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

From the destination


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

From the destination


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh I ballsed up there didn’t I haha I just got this iPhone 5, had an Android before aha


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

JohnMorningstar said:


> I've got to import myself lol.
> You're in England?


I can help import you if needed, yes I’m in uk, just outside of London atm and the boat is further up the Thames where she moors in Marlow, I will be starting this journey from the shires of England through London then through France and around Italy to the target


----------



## JohnMorningstar (Nov 27, 2017)

Well I better start getting into better shape for an adventure like this.


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

Hehe I wouldn’t worry too much, as long as you can fish, build something and crack a joke you’ll be fine


----------



## LazyMofo (Nov 27, 2017)

This is an idea that I've had for a long time. When exactly are you expecting to get things rolling? and what would the weather be like on the island? would the winters get cold?


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh not unbearably cold, we aim to build solid warm homes. It’s a rapidly growing project. I aim to begin this journey next year in summer however. Today I received a compulsory purchase order for my land meaning I will have a lot more capitol for this project but my plans might be delayed, numbers in people are growing fast, i have 4 solid beds to offer on the first voyage


----------



## deleted user (Nov 28, 2017)

I got a few years experience living in communes, intentional communities, and ecovillages. Something like this would be pretty cool. Would definitely like to get to know the people who were getting involved a bit better though. Do you have any solar equipment, or something like a satellite phone once on the island? Curious how off-the-grid this will be.


----------



## XlilyX (Nov 28, 2017)

Perhaps make a list of the required materials/work for this to really happen? Then individuals would have a clearer idea as what they can contribute. Id dedicate a lot of effort and fundraising into this. Maybe we can make a group/tribe thing. This site now offers that, no?


----------



## Dameon (Nov 28, 2017)

No offense, Aleks, but this seems so sketch and everybody getting involved should be careful, be sure you know exactly what you're getting into, and have an exit strategy. If you're getting on a stranger's boat for an ocean passage, things can go very weird very quick. You also don't want to be stranded on an undeveloped island you may legally be trespassing on, on the other side of the world from your native country, with no means to return. Do your research, have your passport, make sure people know exactly where you are and who you're with, and for god's sake, don't strand yourself on an undeveloped island with no communications, no doctor, and one guy with a boat for your only way out.


----------



## findfoot (Dec 2, 2017)

Aleks Milenkovic said:


> There is a project in motion to squat a group of islands off the coast of Croatia in the Mediterranean, to create a self sufficient free for all place to live
> 
> All are welcome for details



I saw your other post on this. When are you sailing over to Europe. Do you already have a route in mind? How many people do you need for crew? Where are you located now? Details.


----------

